# Central air & heat



## Weezy (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody have central air and heat in their garage from their house? How is that working out for you?


----------



## coonash (Jul 23, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## mike68 (Feb 10, 2014)

make sure you have fire dampers in any ductwork that connects from house to garage.


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2014)

Mike what is a fire damper?


----------



## ramonaguirre (Sep 22, 2014)

Central air system is more affordable and less disruptive. We have recently install central air conditioning system for our 2000 sq ft garage which cost only $3000 which is less compared to other. To get more info about this contact with your HVAC professional.


----------

